# Best Wheel Brush - EZ-Detail?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a "Metal Free Wheel Brush" from when The Polishing Company sold them, plus an 8" or so Vikan wheel brush.

I'm finding the former doesn't quite have the aggressiveness needed for the insides of the wheels whilst the latter is a bit stiff and seems to just spatter everywhere.

What are the EZ-Detail brushes like please? I know when they were released they were very well regarded, not sure if there's a new kid on the block etc.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the ez brush is superb, however Motorgeek are now selling (a very similar looking brush) but its a bit tougher and better made apparently...

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/daytona-speedmaster-wheel-brush-with-finger-pocket-p-368.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Could you post a picture of your wheels?

I don't like the EZ brush myself, I prefer using the Vikan Multibrush, Vikan Softbrush, and AG Hi-Tech brush instead.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

It's these - should have added I do also have an AG/Atlasta brush - I suspect part of the problem is that I don't like using harsh cleaners but equally don't like spending ages cleaning wheels, it's the one bit of the car that I can't stand doing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice wheels - I do think the EZ would be the best to reach the insides of them, the Vikan Soft brush would be OK but you'd have to move it from side to side for it to clean them on the insides whereas the EZ is so big you'd probably only need one swipe in and out (but as you say - you always get a splashback in the face I find).

The AG Hi-Tech wheel brush would do a nice job on the face/outside of them, and it has fairly firm (but still safe imho) bristles so you wouldn't have to use very strong chemicals. (edit - just read you have one )

If you bare with me a few minutes, I will get a picture of them all together so you can see the size comparison.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

That's be great - hard to gauge just how big the EZ is. I'm planning on trying some of the Finish Kare wheel cleaner as I want to get some other FK stuff and would like to get the lot from one place (Alex can sort out an EZ brush apparently).


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> the ez brush is superb, however Motorgeek are now selling (a very similar looking brush) but its a bit tougher and better made apparently...
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/daytona-speedmaster-wheel-brush-with-finger-pocket-p-368.html


I'm sure you'll find it isn't any stronger. You know how the americans like to word things up 

We've also just got in the new EZ Detail brush, which is basically a mini EZ detail (about 6 inches in length). Much better for the smaller areas and because it's the same wire much stiffer. As soon as I get a mo I'll have them posted on the site.

Cheers Tim


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> That's be great - hard to gauge just how big the EZ is. I'm planning on trying some of the Finish Kare wheel cleaner as I want to get some other FK stuff and would like to get the lot from one place (Alex can sort out an EZ brush apparently).


the FK 817 wheel cleaner is great, i have some myself:thumb:
that said, i have'nt tried my bilberry yet..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> I'm sure you'll find it isn't any stronger. You know how the americans like to word things up
> 
> We've also just got in the new EZ Detail brush, which is basically a mini EZ detail (about 6 inches in length). Much better for the smaller areas and because it's the same wire much stiffer. As soon as I get a mo I'll have them posted on the site.
> 
> Cheers Tim


thanks Tim, might have to get one of them myself - another order


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> That's be great - hard to gauge just how big the EZ is. I'm planning on trying some of the Finish Kare wheel cleaner as I want to get some other FK stuff and would like to get the lot from one place (Alex can sort out an EZ brush apparently).


Thats an EZ detail on a 18" alloy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

As promised:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Christ Ken Dodd would be proud of that! EZ-Detail it is then - thanks very much for the photos, puts it into context vs. a thumbnail on a website.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

The EZ is a great brush.. just, make sure you look after it - rinse it, clean it, dry it, store it well... I've got through my second already.


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

Excelent brush !


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim W said:


> The EZ is a great brush.. just, make sure you look after it - rinse it, clean it, dry it, store it well... I've got through my second already.


I rate my EZ too....still on my first one and its now getting on a bit and no signs of wear.

I would say mine gets used weekly and it really kept down the dirt on the back of my A4's wheels and i have never had them off for cleaning in all 32k miles.

Get one and you wont regret it!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I've tried a few and come back to the EZ Detail.

The Raceglaze is very good though and much cheaper :thumb:


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Am a new user of the EZ detail brush, and they work a treat on my multi spokes

One word

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yes it is THE best brush for doing the inside of rims! simple as that!

ive had a couple snap at the handle, but ive always bought a new one, as mine get absolutely battered!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

they are huge and do a great job of the inside of the rims, but you have to be prepared to get covered in splatter when you pull it out. Even with care they create a LOT of spray :lol:

TBH though, with the quite open 5 spoke alloys on my cars that are well protected, I am simply using an old MF or grout sponge, and inserting it into the rim and wiping. It gets my wheels clean every time and creates less mess. If you keep it wet but not dripping, you can vastly reduce all the run-off as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I really don't like the EZ myself, there are much easier ways to clean wheels given a bit of trial and error, the splatter is not good at all when you are using a strong alkaline/acidic wheel cleaner on your face, a smaller version (which seems to be out now) would be much better imho.


----------



## mmarktfsi (Nov 15, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> the ez brush is superb, however Motorgeek are now selling (a very similar looking brush) but its a bit tougher and better made apparently...
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/daytona-speedmaster-wheel-brush-with-finger-pocket-p-368.html


This brush is called the Daytona Speedmaster wheel brush. It looks the same as the EZ detail because it was commissioned by the management at Autogeek.net in Florida for the designer of EZ detail to create a brush that followed complaints from EZ detail users (snapping at handle), and to be geared specifically towards automobile wheels. The result is the Daytona Speedmaster which now has a reinforced stem and slightly feathered bristles. Therefore I would say that this is one of the most useful brushes for wheel cleaning.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Are these ez brushes soft? They seem the brush to use for wheels on here.

Ive used SRP, EGP then Poorboys wheel sealant on my wheels and want to keep these looking fresh and keeping the protection.

Anything else i could go for?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Having had mine a couple of weeks I have to say I'm not convinced. One half-decent "thrust" along the back of the wheel and the end of the brush hit a wheel mount/bit of chassis and the brush gave/bent at the handle - not broken but it clearly seems a bit weak as I wouldn't class what I did as abuse/abnormal.

Basically compared to the Vikan and Metal Free brushes I have, I'm not convinced it's worth the money if I'm honest.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

hutchingsp said:


> Having had mine a couple of weeks I have to say I'm not convinced. One half-decent "thrust" along the back of the wheel and the end of the brush hit a wheel mount/bit of chassis and the brush gave/bent at the handle - not broken but it clearly seems a bit weak as I wouldn't class what I did as abuse/abnormal.
> 
> Basically compared to the Vikan and Metal Free brushes I have, I'm not convinced it's worth the money if I'm honest.


Good to know its not just me :thumb:


----------

